# Why The Auto Upscaling?



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I selected all video outputs on my Bolt and I currently own a 4K TV. 

When I change the changes it randomly changes to 720p or 1080i depending on the source. I like that my TV does this because I don't want the Bolt doing it for me. 

BUT - Whenever I go to Netflix or YouTube it's always in 4K...even if the content isn't in 4K. 

For example - here's a clip on Netflix that's playing in 1080. When I see what my TV is outputting it's 4K. 

How do I get the TV to match the source? It works for regular channels, but not for Netflix and YouTube. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You're right. I tried YouTube, Netflix, Amazon and VUDU and it set the resolution to either 2160p @60Hz or 2160p @24Hz, depending upon what I was playing. Like you, I'd prefer to have my TV upscale. I couldn't find a setting to control that.

I think that it should be considered to be a bug.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a feature 
I am glad they do it this way for streaming video (I am pretty sure they haven't always). The video streams are adaptive, constantly changing resolution based on bandwidth. I think it would be pretty annoying if every time this happened the screen went blank for a few seconds while the HDCP handshake took place for the new resolution.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

shoeboo said:


> It's a feature
> I am glad they do it this way for streaming video (I am pretty sure they haven't always). The video streams are adaptive, constantly changing resolution based on bandwidth. I think it would be pretty annoying if every time this happened the screen went blank for a few seconds while the HDCP handshake took place for the new resolution.


I disagree. I don't have a 4K plan on Netflix (yet) so I don't like that all my Netflix streams make my TV go to its 4K settings.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

shoeboo said:


> It's a feature
> I am glad they do it this way for streaming video (I am pretty sure they haven't always). The video streams are adaptive, constantly changing resolution based on bandwidth. I think it would be pretty annoying if every time this happened the screen went blank for a few seconds while the HDCP handshake took place for the new resolution.


Yeah--that's cool for the maximum resolution of the content that you're playing, but it's outputting 2160p for titles which don't feature 4K video. Hell, it's outputting 2160p from _apps_ which don't currently feature 4K video, like Amazon and VUDU. Play streaming video with the 2160p resolution settings enabled and you get 2160p, no matter what; at least that's true for Netflix, Amazon, VUDU and YouTube.

Without the 2160p resolution settings enabled it outputs everything in 1080p, so I suppose it's sort of consistent.

EDIT: Further experimentation shows that if I only enable 2160p24 pass-through it will output anything which doesn't have 24p video as [email protected] Very little Netflix or Amazon is not encoded at 24p; all British TV is 25p and some old shot-on-videotape television is 30p. I also tried Yahoo video and it outputs that 2160p if 2160p60 is enabled (none of it is 24p, so if only 2160p24 pass-through is enabled it gets output as 1080 @60Hz).


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

mikeyts said:


> Yeah--that's cool for the maximum resolution of the content that you're playing, but it's outputting 2160p for titles which don't feature 4K video. Hell, it's outputting 2160p from _apps_ which don't currently feature 4K video, like Amazon and VUDU. Play streaming video with the 2160p resolution settings enabled and you get 2160p, no matter what; at least that's true for Netflix, Amazon, VUDU and YouTube.
> 
> Without the 2160p resolution settings enabled it outputs everything in 1080p, so I suppose it's sort of consistent.
> 
> EDIT: Further experimentation shows that if I only enable 2160p24 pass-through it will output anything which doesn't have 24p video as [email protected] Very little Netflix or Amazon is not encoded at 24p; all British TV is 25p and some old shot-on-videotape television is 30p. I also tried Yahoo video and it outputs that 2160p if 2160p60 is enabled (none of it is 24p, so if only 2160p24 pass-through is enabled it gets output as 1080 @60Hz).


So what's your recommendation for checking/unchecking in 4K?

Do you think this will be fixed eventually?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Sadly, if you want TiVo to pass 1080p24 the only thing that you can do is uncheck the 2160 resolutions until you want to watch something 4K. I have 720p, 1080i, 1080p60 and 1080p24 pass-thru enabled. This makes it send those resolutions to the television unmolested, though it will take a Netflix 720p24 encoding and convert it to 1080p24 (720p-only titles are rare on Netflix).

I have no idea whether they'll ever fix that. If they deem it to be a bug I'm sure that it'll be marked lowest priority.


----------

